# Friesian Stallion KUR



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

An old video some of you might not have seen. A gorgeous horse, man do I love black horses!


----------



## Painted Ride (Jun 30, 2008)

so so beautiful!!


----------



## travlingypsy (Apr 5, 2008)

What is the move at 2:18-30 where it looks like hes crossing his front legs or is that just his trot?


----------



## travlingypsy (Apr 5, 2008)

Sorrry for double posting but have you guys seen this one? 
The first move I dropped my jaw. 




 
I like the ending of this one!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

My next horse should be a friesian :lol:


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

I like how his feathers are poking out from under his wraps. Cute.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Gypsy, I think that it looked like he was crossing his legs because he was doing a half-pass? I think that is what they are called, I don't follow dressage. And he does look goofy with the feathers sticking out like that. I also felt sorry for him, he didn't look at all comfortable. :"( poor guy. Also, that move that made your jaw drop, mine did too but for a different reason. That is soooooooooooooooooo hard on his joints. I'm supprised that he isn't crippled yet.


----------

